
Ask HN: Is YouTube back to using flash? - snehesht
http://i.imgur.com/cRkZYuX.png
======
snehesht
on Firefox 40.0.3 (
[http://i.imgur.com/11q4z79.png](http://i.imgur.com/11q4z79.png) ) Compare
these two videos
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLQl3WQQoQ0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLQl3WQQoQ0)
and
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fd3kSdu4W7c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fd3kSdu4W7c)

The first one requires flash but the second one doesn't need it.

------
techjuice
Both videos load the HTML5 player for me.

Try updating your cookies cookie set VISITOR_INFO1_LIVE Q06SngRDTGA

To see if you still get the switching between the HTML5 player and flash.

~~~
snehesht
thanks, I removed the VISITOR_INFO_LIVE and it's working. I think the problem
was with my Firefox sync. I recently switched to firefox after 1 year of using
chrome.I think the sync overwrote the cookies as well.

